# Was Smaug the last of the dragons?



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Feb 20, 2018)

I know there were dragons, and those greater than Smaug too, in the First Age and probably some in the Second Age, but with Smaug's death at Lake Town, did dragons become extinct?


----------



## Elthir (Feb 20, 2018)

Hullo! Tolkien once wrote:

"Dragons. They had not stopped; since they were active in far later times, close to our own. Have I said anything to suggest the final ending of dragons? If so it should be altered. The only passage I can think of is Vol. I p. 70 : 'there is not now any dragon left on earth in which the old fire is hot enough'. But that implies, I think, that there are still dragons, if not of full primeval stature."

JRRT, letter 144


----------

